# Rescued orphan! Mouse or Rat?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Found this little guy in my apartment complex...no idea where he came from, took me by surprise! Took him in and have been offering soy infant formula. Hasn't taken any yet but he seems quite plump, I don't want to force feed (have some experience from bottle feeding shelter kittens)This forum seemed helpful so any advice would be useful! Thanks!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

To me that tail says rat. Kmr is a good bet have you tried syringe feeding?


----------



## RattieGirlHM (Aug 6, 2012)

I got the advice from a vet to eyedropper KMR. They said that they have had baby squirrels that took to it. You can find KMR at a pet store.
Good luck with the little guy. How old does he or she look?


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like a rat,could you put it next to a ruler or something so its easier to tell the size


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

He's maybe 2" not including tail...the size makes me think of a mouse but the markings and tail remind me of a rat. He's really cute, hope he makes it!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Have no idea on age, his eyes aren't yet open.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Well I would say 1- 1.5 weeks since he has fur but unopened eyes


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

That's a rat.

http://ratfanclub.org/orphans.html


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are a few more pics. He took a little formula, hasn't used the bathroom. Looks like his eyes are going to open any day.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

He can't eliminate by himself. Take a moist cotton ball or the corner of a rag and rub his bits with it gently. This will allow him to eliminate.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I did try that after he ate but he didn't go, will try again tho. So you all think he is a rat? Thanks for all your responses so far!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He is way too big to be a mouse and the tail is too thick. You have to feed him every two hours and help him eliminate about 20 mins after feeding I think.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

That size is more of a rat than a mouse


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Definitely a rat. He's at a good age, I think, for raising successfully. It's usually the younger orphans that are so hard to care for.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow-precious baby! Good luck is raising him into a nice healthy boy


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually looks like a mouse, you can tell by the markings, looks like a banded with a blaze, or mismarked hereford. its Very rare (as in there might only be one or two in the world) for rats to have to have the banded pattern. Mice grow at the same rate as rats, and need the same kind of formula though, but after 5 weeks or so stop growing in size. also if you look at the facial structure its more of a mouse face then a rat face. Mice that are hand raised will get much bigger then mouse who have to compete with litter mates so that might be why he is getting big.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

He is actually very small that's why I wasn't sure if he was a rat...I think the pics make him look bigger than he is. Like I said he's maybe close to 2inches excluding tail. Update: he went to the bathroom a little bit...just a little bit of yellow. He ate 1/4 of a dropper of formula this morning, seemed really hungry compared to yesterday.I've been keeping him in a plastic critter keeper with one of my dogs old sweaters he never wears, its fleecey on the inside and the baby seems quite comfy crawled inside it. He seems to like to burrow.Please keep up with your tips, much appreciated! I want this lil guy to live (I can tell its a boy by the way lol)


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I can honestly say it looks like a rat too me. Everyone here has given good tips I really hope he pulls through


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

just make sure to keep massaging his stomach after each feeding no matter what. Since he looks like and sounds like he is a mouse, here is a helpful video starting at part 1 (10 
parts) about hand raising a baby mouse, though it can work for both rat and mouse. btw not my video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNX2byHbppM


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

What a cutie! His facial structure does look rather mousey looking. I guess you will find out when he grows a bit more 


http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?um=1...ndsp=11&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0,i:157&tx=75&ty=61


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

From the video it seems like I'm doing everything right. I started feeding formula right away so I hope that doesn't upset his stomach and I may be making it a little thick so will make sure to water it down more. Doesn't seem to be going to the bathroom much...I will keep trying!He's sooo cute I will be upset if he doesn't make it!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

You know if he does make it if he is a mouse he will need to live his life completely alone in a cage with 1/4 inch bar spacing and a set up like a rat just smaller and if he is a rat he will need a friend and a nice big cage  Good luck I hope he makes it you are doing all you can


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you, he's been eating about the same each feeding 1/4 of a dropper. Seems to be getting used to me and suckling from a dropper. I'm using one of those little glass eye droppers.He went pee a little bit...still doesn't seem like much, this is the only major concern I have. Otherwise he seems active and curious. He sits on my hand and grooms himself and I've felt him nibble me, feels like he has little teeth.When should I offer solid food? And what should I feed him?Oh mice have to live alone?Just really hope he gets to that point, am getting attached fast! Trying not to incase something happens!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Male mice do  They fight to the death  

yeah those pics are better he certainly is adorable and looks mousey  

He does have teeth  I have pictures of baby hamsters and you can see their little teeth. It may not seem like much but just do frequent feedings his belly probably cant handle much at once right now. 

His eyes should be opening very soon and thats a good sign when they do  You can soak some pellets in the KMR until they are mush and that should be a good first food other than milk  

Good luck with the little cutie he seems healthy


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for all the info. I've been feeding him every couple hours...last feeding he didn't want much. His belly looks very full so I think he's satisfied.How often should he be going to the bathroom? He hasn't pooped at all since I've had him.One of his eyes seems partially open so fingers crossed! I'll be more relaxed once they open I'm sure and then I shall think about naming him


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

this was my mouse when he recently got weaned but before his testicle dropped. I think he was 1 or 2 months. This is for size comparison


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pics...it appears that he is more likely a mouse, just a big baby lol. The pics do make him look bigger than he is tho and I have small hands haha.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

at this age I think everything comes out liquid so pee and poo would probably seem the same.


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

What an adorable baby. I hope this baby makes it and continues to thrive.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your kinds words and helpful, fast responses! Glad I joined this forum! I shall keep posting on his progress...seems like I just have to keep doing what I'm doing and hope I found him in time! Still have no idea where he came from...knew instantly he was a mouse or rat with that tail, but the markings surprised me!


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Oh, my goodness, what an adorable little bub. He is positively precious! My first thought was mouse (his stubby little face, and the slight shine to his coat -- it looks kind of satin-y to me) but that little tail! Aw, he is adorable either way.

Unfortunately, I've seen domesticated mice and rats running wild in apartment complexes -- plural because I've lived in six or so of them in the last few years -- before...and in the city, along with a rogue ferret, but that's beside the point, haha. So he could well be from a domesticated mama that either was let go or escaped. Lots of ways a domesticated mouse or rat can get tangled up in trouble outside of the cage, so the poor guy is so lucky you found him!

Is the cotton ball you're using warm? That's the only idea I might have on the whole poo thing. I can't remember if you said it was warm or not, hmm.

Sending good thoughts and lively wishes for your little guy, for sure!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh makes sense, we have a lot of wildlife around our complex. Doesn't surprise me that someone may have let mice loose, I've seen black and white rabbits roaming our local nature trail where ppl must release their unwanted pet rabbits. I use a warm moist cloth and have used a q-tip too...I don't want to keep rubbing his parts too much I would hate to make the poor little guy sore.I will try again during his bedtime feed...is there a certain technique? Feel like I've tried everything, he's only peed twice and it was a tiny bit.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

He opened his eyes!!! Not very wide, but there open  Still no pee or poop


----------



## 4mb3rnich0l3 (Jun 8, 2012)

So cute!! So lglad you found the little guy  cat wait to keep hearing updates! And pictures are a must


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I think it's a circular motion that helps but I am not sure.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

He's doing well. Has been peeing...no poop, but surely if he hadn't pooped he would have exploded by now?? He's still eating well...wasn't hungry this morning but has had a good appetite throughout the day. His eyes are adorable!I also offered some solid food, just to see if he'll start nibbling on it...I did lab blocks mixed with formula, so its mushy.Will get some more pics later. Should I also leave water in the cage now? Or is the formula sufficient fluids? I haven't seen him try the solids yet.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

if his eyes just opened and you are doing frequent enough feedings he should be fine  he may be a little behind without his mommy to teach him but in time he will learn and you are doing great


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Heres his pic update as promised


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Very cute. Starting to look a bit more mouse-y, though it's hard to get over his size. He just appears much bigger than a baby mouse.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

His ears look more like a mouse to me, not sure about his size though.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

He is a mouse ... he is huge though probably from the extra nutrients ... kinda like when a female dog only has one pup


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Oooooh, precious.*

He is simply adorable. Please give us an update soon! We're all praying for him.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Still doing good, my fiance is better at making him go to the bathroom than me lol he watches him when I'm at work.His eyes are pretty wide now and he's hyper...makes cute little chattering noises when he's sniffing around then at night he squeaks a lot...but I know mice are nocturnal right?More pics! Some are a bit blurry, like I said he's hyper when he's out exploring lol.Wish I could get him a friend


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Just get him a cage packed without fun things  you can also.make him a fake friend there is a guide on I think its mouselovers forum


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Its a mouse. Just so everyone knows. That is totally 100% a mouse. There is not a question in my mind.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh, I work at a small pet store so will get him a fun cage  thanks everyone!


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Aw, what a cutie. Keep us updated on the poop situation


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I still haven't seen him poop but he pees a lot. He's been nibbling on moist lab blocks and rice, then I got him a 2 storey cage today for when he gets a bit bigger. It has lots of tubes etc. he's gonna love it


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Edit: the cage is actually 3 storey!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Found poop in his little nest he made! Yay. He's now eating and eliminating by himself, I still supplement him with formula every so often just to make sure he's getting the nutrients he needs.Going to put him in his new house today as I checked it over and don't think he'll be able to escape Only thing I noticed is one of his eyes looks swollen, I think he may have scratched it...will bathe it and hope that it gets better.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Wonderful news, glad to hear it 
I'm sure he'll love his cage!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's his updated pics...he is a big boy! His eyes much better.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see the little guy in his cage


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Omg everyone so I found yet ANOTHER baby! Same spot where I found Moo (haha his markings reminded me of a cow) I had a good check to make sure there weren't anymore lil ones. The mama must be around somewhere as this lil one also looks well fed, just shaking a lot. Also looks around the same age, ears are open and eyes tho not as wide as Moo they are open.I doubt I'll be able to catch mom...anyone know why she keeps leaving her babies? Is she trying to move them?Anyway, this one looks almost like a wild mouse...AND looks to be female! I see little nipples unlike on Moo. I've put them together for now...when should I seperate??I know I said it would be cool for him to have a friend but this is crazy! I couldn't just leave her tho  I just hope I don't find anymore.


----------



## jadeelizabeth (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow. . . Bet the mouse mum thinks your a social services


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Haha...do you think I should have left her? I feel bad now lol.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Moo for sure isn't a wild mouse, but this lil one looks like it.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would put her back and watch for momma she has to leave them to gather food and such. I doubt she is related to your boy. Its probably just a prime spot to raise babies.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeh there around the same age but look nothing alike...she doesn't look like a wild mouse coloring after looking on google but seems like some domestic mice got released into the mix...interesting! Somebody in our complex must have reptiles or something and some breeder mice must have escaped (good for them!)Still, she looks like she would have a better chance of survival than Moo...I'll take your advice. The spot is sort of out in the open and we have a lot of cats around? Do you think she'll be ok? Maybe that's what's scaring the mama off.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I cant tell from those shots she does look like a field mouse or deer mouse there are a lot of kinds of mice. The problem with female mice ... She WILL need a friend if you decide to keep her. and another cage. 

I wouldnt want her to get hurt.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Its hard to get a pic of her true color as I'm using my phone cam lol. But she's a light yellow/beige and has a lighter patch near her neck. Moo has been licking her and laying with her which is cute...but I know they can't stay together.I can probably stop by my exotic vet tomorrow and get their opinion (they treat my rabbit) there open in the morning tomorrow I believe.No matter what I'll take good care of both babies, even if I have to get another cage and a friend for the girl!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Eden10 said:


> Its hard to get a pic of her true color as I'm using my phone cam lol. But she's a light yellow/beige and has a lighter patch near her neck. Moo has been licking her and laying with her which is cute...but I know they can't stay together.I can probably stop by my exotic vet tomorrow and get their opinion (they treat my rabbit) there open in the morning tomorrow I believe.No matter what I'll take good care of both babies, even if I have to get another cage and a friend for the girl!


There is another option ... but it can be high risk in the wrong hands ... Neuter the boy. My vet has experience even neutering hamsters


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Really? I thought they would be too small. Well to update, the lil girl seems injured she doesn't put any weight on her left front leg...otherwise she seems active. Not as hyper as Moo...but she's probably gotta adjust and then if her leg is injured she's probably in some pain.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I know you can do infant painkillers in rats i would research about them in mice. 

Yes you can but its very high risk make sure you trust their vet and ask if they have done it before.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Vet said she's not a wild mouse, just has an unusual coloring...he said the term for the color is aregente? But of course she's not a 'pedigree' or anything.He said the injury looks like an old injury and she's not in any pain. As for neutering he can do it at a price! And like you said its high risk as its such a small body.I think I will just keep them seperate or maybe just see if one of my friends would like the lil girl and I will of course inform them she will need a same sex companion. She's going to be a cutie!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't know mice had an argente variety I thought that was only a hamster color. I should warn you in my experience mice have a much stronger odor than rats.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol yeh my I remember when I was little my friend had a mouse...very stinky! I'm a neat freak so I will for sure be on top of cleaning!My rabbits stench is bad enough lol.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Found a pic on google of an argente mouse...I think he got it pretty close.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yea my male mouse smells a lot, but I changed his bedding last week and now you can barely smell him, I use cell sorb. My mouse loves to borrow and in this bedding he really can not so I put sheet on toilet paper for him to tear up and use for nesting.


----------

